# Old Trafford



## connel (Dec 3, 2007)

My son is a Man Utd fan and I promised to take him to a match this season.
Does anyone know where is the closest place to stay that is near the stadium.
Also handy to manchester would be great.
I hear that Liverpool have camper van parking - but I can't get him to shift his loyalties!
We will be travelling over for a few days from Ireland so any other places of interest between manchester and wales would be appreciated.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Connel,best bet is just refuse to take him to a man u game!!! :wink:


----------



## connel (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah but not my call as his Grandparents (my Parents) gave hime the trip as a present so technically he is paying.
Hard to negotiate with a determined 9 year old holding a bag of cash.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Easy peasy,bring your folks with you,you go and see the pool play,let your folks bring him to old trafford!!! sorry I'm not being much help 8)


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Burrs country caravan club site at Bury. Open all year.

easy.............just get the tram


edited to say there is absolutely nothing of interest between Manchester

and Wales


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

connel said:


> My son is a Man Utd fan and I promised to take him to a match this season.
> Does anyone know where is the closest place to stay that is near the stadium.
> Also handy to manchester would be great.
> I hear that Liverpool have camper van parking - but I can't get him to shift his loyalties!
> We will be travelling over for a few days from Ireland so any other places of interest between manchester and wales would be appreciated.


Try here, it's about 7 mile from Old Trafford.

Holly Bank Caravan Park 
Warburton Bridge Road 
Rixton
Warrington
Cheshire (Browse area) 
WA3 6HU


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I suggest you avoid Holly Bank Caravan Park. We stayed there one night due to Burrs being full. The place is a real dump. They have tried to make a new spot for motorhomes and caravans. I don't know who advised them on the lay out. The pitch is the size of a carpark space with very little grass (about 4 feet) between pitches.

The toilets and showers are shocking I have never ever seen anything like it. They were worse then the worst public toilet you could ever imagine. Their is an other shower block, but it's a sort of portakabin type thing. But lot's of workman and families living on the site so they are constantly dirty and wet

Stewart


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Connel,best bet is just refuse to take him to a man u game!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> I suggest you avoid Holly Bank Caravan Park. We stayed there one night due to Burrs being full. The place is a real dump. They have tried to make a new spot for motorhomes and caravans. I don't know who advised them on the lay out. The pitch is the size of a carpark space with very little grass (about 4 feet) between pitches.
> 
> The toilets and showers are shocking I have never ever seen anything like it. They were worse then the worst public toilet you could ever imagine. Their is an other shower block, but it's a sort of portakabin type thing. But lot's of workman and families living on the site so they are constantly dirty and wet
> 
> Stewart


Thanks for the report on this site Stewart. I've never used it myself, but being relatively local I have passed it many times over the years enroute to Lymm via Warburton Bridge.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Connel

As a Liverpool fan living in Liverpool I strongly advise against visiting Old Trafford. There is a very real danger that your son will turn out to be a gloating arrogant know-all. 

He may be alright but is it worth taking the risk?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, glad to see your son is a sensible lad. All my Irish grandchildren are L'pool fans. Can't help with camping. Can suggest a 9 yr. old would love Chester zoo, the Boat Museum in Ellesmere port, and probably a corncrop maize just off the M56 between Manchester and Chester. Lots of other stuff over there too. Enjoy. saluti, eddied


----------

